# Steve Vai - Passion and Warfare 25th



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

October 17 – Nanaimo, BC – The Port Theater
October 18 – Kelowna, BC – Kelowna Community Theatre
October 19 – Calgary, AB – Jack Singer Concert Hall
October 21 – Saskatoon, SK – O’Brian’s Event Centre
October 22 – Winnipeg, MB – Burton Cummings Theatre
October 30 – Kitchener, ON – Centre in the Square
November 1 – London, ON – London Music Hall
November 2 – Ottawa, ON – Algonquin Commons Theatre


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Just grabbed my tix for the Kitchener show. Orchestra seats!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Hamstrung said:


> Just grabbed my tix for the Kitchener show. Orchestra seats!


Me too! Kitchener October 30th!
See you there!

yours Bojan


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Also, check out Steve's new course on Truefire, I like it very much
https://truefire.com/steve-vai-guitar-lessons/alien-guitar-secrets/passion-and-warfare/c1025


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

bigboki said:


> Me too! Kitchener October 30th!
> See you there!
> 
> yours Bojan


I'll be wearing my new Guitars Canada t-shirt!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Is that the album he's actually playing, or is he doing new stuff?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Is that the album he's actually playing, or is he doing new stuff?


Here's the scoop from the Steve Vai FB page...

STEVE VAI ANNOUNCES PASSION AND WARFARE 25TH ANNIVERSARY WORLD TOUR NORTH AMERICAN DATES

STEVE VAI·WEDNESDAY, JULY 20, 2016
LOS ANGELES — To commemorate the 25th anniversary of his landmark album, Passion and Warfare, Steve Vai is currently in Europe on the first leg of his very special world tour celebrating one of the greatest instrumental rock guitar recordings of all time.
This fall, Vai will bring his tour to North America starting on October 8, 2016 with a performance in Riverside, CA at the Fox Performing Arts Center. For the first time *Vai will be performing the entire Passion and Warfare record from top to bottom, with some very special surprises in store. *The first 20 North American Passion and Warfare 25th Anniversary World Tour dates have been announced (see list of dates below). These 20 concerts represent the first half of the tour. The remaining half will be announced soon.
“The enjoyment that the band is having and the audience response to the shows we are playing in Europe has taken us a bit by surprise,” Vai said. “The collective support for the PAW 25th, Modern Primitive and this show is humbling. There is deep appreciation from us in having the opportunity to honor this record with this tour and we are smiling every moment of it.”


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2016)

I'll be at the Fillmore show! And my parents are headed to the Ottawa show!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll be at the London show. Only bummer is my 17 year son is a HUGE Steve Vai fan but he will not be allowed in because it's a licensed event.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

anyone have the presale password for Calgary?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2016)

mario said:


> I'll be at the London show. Only bummer is my 17 year son is a HUGE Steve Vai fan but he will not be allowed in because it's a licensed event.


That sucks. Pretty much all the mid-sized venues here do wristbands so you can still get in if you're underage, you just can't get a wristband to buy alcohol.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

That's how it worked for the Satriani show at the Danforth - wristbands at the door to buy alcohol. 

I took my 15 and 17 year old sons and no problem, but, I should note the venue changed the classification to all ages sometime after they originally posted the show and sold tickets as 19+. I bought 3 on risk, and it worked out in the end.

Btw - I've been looking for the PAW Anniversary disc in the local record shops and no-one has it. Does anyone know if it's only available online?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2016)

@mario might be worth calling the venue to see if they're doing wristbands.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

iaresee said:


> @mario might be worth calling the venue to see if they're doing wristbands.



I did....they are not.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Im going to the Calgary show. Shoulf be pretty damn awesome!


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll be at the Ottawa show!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn, I woulda loved to go to that. I loved that album. But it's either a $200 and 4 hour ferry round trip (+ hotel room) or an 8 hour round trip by road (after show drive or + hotel room) for one of us LM'ers. I guess I just have to wish Vancouver was the big leagues for this tour.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like I'm in for the London show...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

FANTASTIC intro...

I had ZERO time for the new stuff.

Sound was so wonky, I couldn't make out a single note on the low strings. I was standing right with the sound guys and was thinking, "Are you hearing what I'm hearing?".

Anyway, we left early, but it was still good to see him.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Went and saw him in Ottawa last night. He's amazing. Just like a modern day Jimi Hendrix, but a modern day Jimi Hendrix that doesn't have any good songs. It's difficult sometimes to follow his musical train of thought because he plays so many notes! Many of his songs start with a musical phrase, and then he repeats it & and repeats it, changing it each time with effects, more notes, excessive whammy, more notes, double time, more notes, ultra fast tapping above the 12th fret (and kind of just playing every note he can reach irrespective of the key that he began playing in) and then finishing the song sliding his hands up and down the fret board and licking the strings.

I enjoyed the show thoroughly & I'd probably go see him again if he ever returns.


----------

